# compatible crank arms for Apex



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Just curious.... Are there any aftermarket crank arms that are compatible with the Apex line?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SilverStar07 (May 18, 2011)

First off make sure you actually have the Apex cranks, (they will have Apex printed on the crank arms). SRAM often supplies Apex equipped bikes with the S100/S150 cranks (they just have SRAM printed on the crank arms) which uses a different bottom bracket. 

If you do have the Apex Cranks then you can replace them with any GXP compatible Crankset. If you have the S100/S150 cranks then you will have to replace the bottom bracket as well unless you can find a Power Spline compatible Crankset.

SS-


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Good to know. Thanks for the info. I'll double check with what crank arms I currently have.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Pretty sure I have the s100.. But it says Power glide on the crank set..

Looks like my options are limited. And will be a waste of money and recourses if I wanted to change out the entire BB...


----------



## SilverStar07 (May 18, 2011)

Yes you are limited without changing the bottom bracket, which isn't hard it will just cost a little bit of money. But those crank arms themselves aren't that heavy it's the bottom bracket that is very heavy. I had the S150 Crankset which is the compact version of the S100 Crankset that I upgraded last year. My main reason wasn't do to weight although the upgrade did save me quite a bit of weight, I upgraded because the bearings in the Power Spline bottom bracket kept failing. I decided to go with a SRAM Red Compact crankset and a Chris King bottom bracket. If you decide to upgrade a lot of cranksets come with new bottom brackets like this... SRAM Rival Crankset with GXP Bottom Bracket | Competitive Cyclist Although most of the high end Cranksets don't come with bottom brackets, so you need decide how much you want to spend.

SS-


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks! I'll look into it!


----------

